# White Memorial, Morris, CT: 6/10/08



## Greg (Jun 10, 2008)

Hit up White Memorial with bvibert for a bit over an hour this evening. Hot evenig with temps firmly in the 80's still and plenty of humidity. Felt great to work up a good sweat. Continuing to build wind, and I'm riding a bit faster. The mellow doubletrack of White Memorial is good for that. Brian busted a tire. Yeehaw!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

Good times, nice way to end my birthday. :beer:  The flat tire wasn't the best way to start the ride, but it wasn't a big deal.  I think it showed Greg that it's a good idea to carry tire levers and a pump, so that was a positive.  Can't wait to do it again sometime! :beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 11, 2008)

I should probably grab some repair items myself cause I am sure if something is going to happen it will be at the most inopportune time.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

I've blown out two tires, both times I had all the stuff to fix it up in a few minutes.  The first time I was pretty far out from my starting point and I would have been walking for quite a while if I wasn't able to fix it.


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I think it showed Greg that it's a good idea to carry tire levers and a pump, so that was a positive.



I have a pump and tube. Will pick up tire levers today, as well as a patch kit, chain tool and some quick-links.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> I have a pump and tube. Will pick up tire levers today, as well as a patch kit, chain tool and some quick-links.



The chain tool is a life saver and not many people carry them. I've had my chain break at least twice out on the trail.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 11, 2008)

I have been giving a lot of though to convert my bike over to tubeless. Everyone I know that runs a tubeless set up loves it. The best part is you can run much lower tire pressures and not worry about pinch flats


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> I have a pump and tube. Will pick up tire levers today, as well as a patch kit, chain tool and some quick-links.



Good call on the quick links.... I have a chain tool but should pick up some of the links. Will make a chain repair that much easier.


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2008)

Brian also showed me how to dial back the release tension my SPDs which I hope will let me release out of the pedals easier and crash less on more technical stuff. Like skiing, riding with more experienced riders is a great way to learn quickly.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> The best part is you can run much lower tire pressures and not worry about pinch flats



A pinch flat is what got me last night... I knew I should have run more pressure in the rear tire, but I don't like it too high on the HT.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> A pinch flat is what got me last night... I knew I should have run more pressure in the rear tire, but I don't like it too high on the HT.



pinch flats sucks!

There are two ways to convert to tubeless (UST). One is to buy tubeless wheels and tires. This is the expensve route. The other is to convery your existing wheels & tires using Stans liquid. I know a bunch of guys that have gone this route and love it.
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/ZZ309A78-Stans+No+Tubes+Complete+System.aspx


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> pinch flats sucks!
> 
> There are two ways to convert to tubeless (UST). One is to buy tubeless wheels and tires. This is the expensve route. The other is to convery your existing wheels & tires using Stans liquid. I know a bunch of guys that have gone this route and love it.
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/ZZ309A78-Stans+No+Tubes+Complete+System.aspx



I always thought you had to use tubeless tires either way, interesting.  I've never really given much thought to the idea, but if I keep getting pinch flats I might have to consider it.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll probably run out and pick some stuff up. Do different tubes really matter? are the Walmart ones as good as bike shop ones?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I'll probably run out and pick some stuff up. Do different tubes really matter? are the Walmart ones as good as bike shop ones?



I'm not sure, but I just buy them where ever I see them when I remember that I need a new one.


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I'll probably run out and pick some stuff up. Do different tubes really matter? are the Walmart ones as good as bike shop ones?



Even brand name tubes are pretty cheap - like $6.

Jeff - you and I seem to be on the same path to MTB addiction... :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 11, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I'll probably run out and pick some stuff up. Do different tubes really matter? are the Walmart ones as good as bike shop ones?




If your not a weight wenie go to a bike shop (or online) and but tubes made for downhill racing. They have thicker walls, and are heavier than standard tubes.


----------



## marcski (Jun 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Brian also showed me how to dial back the release tension my SPDs which I hope will let me release out of the pedals easier and crash less on more technical stuff. Like skiing, riding with more experienced riders is a great way to learn quickly.



A little off topic here...but 

Wait until next ski season..You're going to love how biking makes you feel when you ski...  

Also, if you're not falling, you're not riding tough enough terrain.    Soon, you'll have no problem releasing..but you'll still be falling as you ride more and more difficult terrain.


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2008)

marcski said:


> Wait until next ski season..You're going to love how biking makes you feel when you ski...



How so? Better cardio?


----------



## marcski (Jun 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> How so? Better cardio?



Oh Yes.  If you're riding a lot, you'll probably take off a few lbs (not that you need to...just a side effect of biking) and obviously your legs will be that much stronger.  You're cardio will be stronger you will be a lean mean bump skiing machine!


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2008)

marcski said:


> Oh Yes.  If you're riding a lot, you'll probably take off a few lbs (not that you need to...just a side effect of biking) and obviously your legs will be that much stronger.  You're cardio will be stronger you will be a lean mean bump skiing machine!



If I lose any weight, I'll blow away. :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Good times, nice way to end my birthday. :beer:  The flat tire wasn't the best way to start the ride, but it wasn't a big deal.  I think it showed Greg that it's a good idea to carry tire levers and a pump, so that was a positive.  Can't wait to do it again sometime! :beer:



just picked up the c02 system...1 cartridge is good for 1 tire.....cant wait to blow out a tire and try it out


steve


----------



## marcski (Jun 11, 2008)

powhunter said:


> just picked up the c02 system...1 cartridge is good for 1 tire.....cant wait to blow out a tire and try it out
> 
> 
> steve



They are o.k. Really better for the road, where its difficult to get a minipump that will give you 110 lbs of pressure.  It's not too hard to pump up a mtn tire to 40 lbs.  You have to be careful about being certain that the tube is set properly in the wheel...before pumping up with the CO2.  I've seen someone get a blowout from pumping them up with the cartridge.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

powhunter said:


> just picked up the c02 system...1 cartridge is good for 1 tire.....cant wait to blow out a tire and try it out



I have one of those too, 1 cartridge is NOT enough for 1 tire.  It's enough to get you out of the woods if needed, but it's not enough for me to ride comfortably on.  The two times that I've blown out I used the CO2 to get it most of the way there and then had to use the pump to get it the rest of the way.


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2008)

Based on Google Earth and the *WM map*, I estimated our ride was about 4.5 miles.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Based on Google Earth and the *WM map*, I estimated our ride was about 4.5 miles.



Cool, I'll take your word for it.  On that map you can see some of the dirt roads I was telling you about.


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2008)

I found a report somewhere online about some rides to the East side of Pitch Reservoir in the lower right corner of that map. Might be another area worth scoping out.


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Cool, I'll take your word for it.



Look about right to you?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> I found a report somewhere online about some rides to the East side of Pitch Reservoir in the lower right corner of that map. Might be another area worth scoping out.



Yeah, I tried looking for those trails a few times, but all I found was several No Tresspassing signs.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Look about right to you?



Yeah that looks about right to me.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> I found a report somewhere online about some rides to the East side of Pitch Reservoir in the lower right corner of that map. Might be another area worth scoping out.



It's kinda funny, the White Memorial trail map on bikerag shows only trails in the area that you're talking about, which is completely outside of the White Memorial property.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 12, 2008)

marcski said:


> They are o.k. Really better for the road, where its difficult to get a minipump that will give you 110 lbs of pressure.  It's not too hard to pump up a mtn tire to 40 lbs.  You have to be careful about being certain that the tube is set properly in the wheel...before pumping up with the CO2.  I've seen someone get a blowout from pumping them up with the cartridge.



ok so  its best to 75% fill the tire..then finish with a pump


----------



## Greg (Jun 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> It's kinda funny, the White Memorial trail map on bikerag shows only trails in the area that you're talking about, which is completely outside of the White Memorial property.



That's where I must have saw it and yeah, I noticed that too.



powhunter said:


> ok so  its best to 75% fill the tire..then finish with a pump



Based on seeing Brian do it, it seems like it only gets you to 75% under a single charge anyway.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Based on seeing Brian do it, it seems like it only gets you to 75% under a single charge anyway.



It gets to that 75% *way* faster than a hand pump though. :beer:


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I always thought you had to use tubeless tires either way, interesting.  I've never really given much thought to the idea, but if I keep getting pinch flats I might have to consider it.



Ive been using tubless since 01.  You seem to get a little more tire travel as well.  Smoothness.    Have not gottena flat since I have been on them.   Good thing cause I dont carry anything.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> That's where I must have saw it and yeah, I noticed that too.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on seeing Brian do it, it seems like it only gets you to 75% under a single charge anyway.



I only carry a hand pump. I just don't like the idea of carrying explosive canisters in my back pack. I really don;t mind the extra minute or two it may take to pump up the tire with a pump. I mean how often do you get flats?


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 12, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Ive been using tubless since 01.  You seem to get a little more tire travel as well.  Smoothness.    Have not gottena flat since I have been on them.   Good thing cause I dont carry anything.



Do you run UST, or Stan's


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I only carry a hand pump. I just don't like the idea of carrying explosive canisters in my back pack. I really don;t mind the extra minute or two it may take to pump up the tire with a pump. I mean how often do you get flats?



I don't worry about the canisters exploding, they're pretty robust.  The reason that I carry one, aside from the fact that I got it free as a gift, is that it fits in the small bike bag I keep under my seat.  I also keep a tube, tire levers, a multi-tool, and some chain links in it.  I think of it as my bare essentials to get myself out of trouble if needed.  That way I can take off for a ride without my pack if I want to and not worry about getting stuck.  In my pack I keep another tube, a pump, and a patch kit (it's light, cheap insurance).  Is all that stuff needed for every ride, especially shorter ones?  No.  But I like keeping all my stuff packed and ready to go so that I don't forget anything if I do head out for a longer ride.


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 12, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Do you run UST, or Stan's



My rims were made for tubeless.  I think that is what you mean.   Other than loosin air while it sitting around i don't see any other minus about them


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I don't worry about the canisters exploding, they're pretty robust.  The reason that I carry one, aside from the fact that I got it free as a gift, is that it fits in the small bike bag I keep under my seat.  I also keep a tube, tire levers, a multi-tool, and some chain links in it.  I think of it as my bare essentials to get myself out of trouble if needed.  That way I can take off for a ride without my pack if I want to and not worry about getting stuck.  In my pack I keep another tube, a pump, and a patch kit (it's light, cheap insurance).  Is all that stuff needed for every ride, especially shorter ones?  No.  But I like keeping all my stuff packed and ready to go so that I don't forget anything if I do head out for a longer ride.



I bring my camelback along every ride. Beside carrying my repair gear, it is the only way I can bring water on a ride. My bike does not have any place for a water bottle.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I bring my camelback along every ride. Beside carrying my repair gear, it is the only way I can bring water on a ride. My bike does not have any place for a water bottle.



My bikes have water bottle cages, so I don't _need_ the pack for water..  The fact is that I always have my pack on, I just like having the option of not needing it.  That and I'm the type of guy that always packs too much stuff in general (but usually still manage to forget something  ).

I'm not trying to say that you or anyone else should carry a CO2 system, just trying to explain why I do...


----------

